# Taking down tank. Plants available



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

I took down a tank today and have bags of plants. I have 5 separate gallon sized bags with miscellaneous plants. Needle leaf java, Christmas moss, anubias, and lots more. 
Paid DFW members pick up for free. All others $10 a bag.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

Send PM. First come first serve. I’m in Arlington.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

3 bags left


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Pope said:


> 3 bags left


HI pope sent you a personal message.


----------

